# CCENT exam advice



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm currently in the midst of studying for the Cisco CCENT exam and I want to know what particular advice you can give to me when studying for the exam?

What are some of the topics covered in this exam and if there are simulations involved in this particular exam?

After I passed the exam, how long do I have to wait until I write for the CCNA exam? What will happen to my CCENT certification once I successfully passed the CCNA exam?

The least part that I don't like to study for the CCENT - is the subnetting. I have to think back on what the binary numbers translate as and so on. I wonder if there is a site or a resource out there that could give me on how to subnet networks?

Any suggestions/recommendations would be great, thanks.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you could get anything and everything asked in the exam that is in your study books. Especially subnetting.

when you pass you will be ccent straight away but allow a few weeks for your certificate to come. although you will have a website which will show you passed. you can go for the CCNA whenever you want. Be ready for even more subnetting..

Get some practice exams. free ones are generally crap or illegal I like Cisco Network Simulation Software | IT Practice Exams | IT Training | Boson exams


----------



## heliuminside (Sep 25, 2011)

Do tons of subnetting before you get yourself into exam, make sure you can subnet, reverse engineer IP addresses for less than a minute on letter. Focus on exam objectives in your books, now your material and do lots of practice with Cisco gears.

Keep in mind that when you enter into the exam you don't doubt yourself and never think of failing. Just keep yourself focused and set your mind free of everything except for Cisco. Don't mind the time limit because you will have hell a lot of it. I've done mine 30-40 minutes left available on clock. If you are stuck try eliminating the answers with less connection to your question. Don't spend more than 2-3 minutes per question. You'll be okay.

Last but not least, I'd recommend you hell a lot of this site SubnettingQuestions


----------

